# Display orientation



## rla10 (May 20, 2006)

My display suddenly seems to have shifted 90 degrees, so that it appears to be on its side.
It is not the monitor as I switched monitors, but still have the 90 degree rotation. I cannot find any thing in the control panel or set up to change back. Please help. 
I am using a Dell desktop with Windows XP Prof.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Which vid card make and model are you using and any programs that may be used with that card?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Some graphics cards/software such as my Nvidia have an icon in the tray. If yours does click it and see if it has a rotation settings line.


----------



## rla10 (May 20, 2006)

There is no Icon on the tray for a vidio card. Thanks anyway.


----------



## rla10 (May 20, 2006)

Solved: Found it on ask .com.
Right click a blank area of the desktop, choose properties. Look around
in there for a setting to rotate the screen. It's a function of the
display adapator.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, I was too slow this time.


----------



## PrinceToad (Dec 5, 2006)

I had the same problem: the setting to configure is was here:

Blank area of screen, right click 
under the "Graphics Properties" option in the popup menu

then search around there till you get to teh rotation options.
There is an option to allow you to set automatic rotation to OFF as well.

Search me how I inadvertantly rotated it while I was trying to draw a rectangle in Paint.NET.


----------



## DrBeardy (Feb 22, 2006)

For Intel graphics, ctrl+alt+up arrow also aligns it correctly, and the other arrows do the different rotations.


----------



## Papermoon (Nov 6, 2006)

In the same place you found the setting to correct the display rotation, you may want to look for a setting to disable hot keys. On my kid's machine i finally did that, they would hit some random keys and change the settings, and end up with everything updaie down.


----------

